# Gunner Kennel Large



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Has anyone seen a Gunner Kennel LARGE size in person? Are they massive? The website says they are 75 lbs. Are they too much to handle or is the weight distributed enough that it is fairly easy to move around and lift into a truck? I know they have wheels too...


----------



## BobCameron (Feb 1, 2015)

I have the intermediate and it is very easy to grab both handles and kind of swing it up into the back of my truck. I think the large is about 10 lbs more? I would guess it should be doable to get in a truck by yourself but it may take two people.


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks. Not sure if I will need to medium or large. My pup is right on the verge in size I think. Need to go see them both in person when the large size is officially out to the public.


----------



## Olaf (Feb 13, 2016)

I have the intermediate. It is manageable but depending on the length of the larger size it would probably be pretty awkward to swing it up to your truck on your own. 

Beautifully built though. My pup prefers it in the house over the wire crate by far.


----------

